# Snow Pushers on Facebook



## 1982atm (Dec 20, 2010)

Hey I have a group on Facebook called Snow Pushers. So far 1100 members. Come Join us.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/875130035861049/


----------



## 1982atm (Dec 20, 2010)

almost to 1300 members in just 30 days


----------

